# Has this ever happened to any one else??? please read!



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

No, I have never heard anything like that. Keep us in the know... good thoughts your way. This sounds scary.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... this sounds very serious. There is no way of really knowing what is going on since many things can cause shock. Have they done lab work? X-rays?? He definitely needs critical care and diagnostics to find the problem immediately. Please keep us posted.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I have no idea what this could be but will be praying for Sam.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

oh no.....Im so very sorry...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

OH MY...I am so sorry, it sounds scary and this has never happened to any of my dogs. My thoughts and prayers are with your sweet pup. please keep us updated on his condition.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh I am so very sorry.This sounds horrible and so tragic. Your poor baby and I am so sorry for you. Did they have any idea of anything they can do? Were they doing an MRI ? If he's in shock, you'd think of internal bleeding. I will be praying for Sam.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## Minnesota Rosie (Jul 28, 2009)

This has never happened to my dog, but I wanted to express my hope that Sam will pull through this. I'm sure it's extremely terrifying. Had he shown any symptoms of illness previously? What a scary thing to happen.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG how horrible. I'm sorrry I have no input on this either. How old is Sam? What has the vet done so far????


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is status elepticus (sp). Has Sam every showed signs of epilepsy? Poor baby! I hope they find out what the heck and soon. I'm sorry you (and he) are going through this


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It really could be anything from your description. My best guess would be a serious parasitic or bacterial infection. The thirst was probably caused by dehydration due to the diarrhea, and dehydration would account for the wobbliness and lethargy.

Do they have any bloodwork back? Have they tested for parasites?


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

My dog Obi got really sick when he was a year old. He started vomiting and within about 5 hours was critically ill. Luckily we got him straight to the vets which probably saved his life. It sounds like your pup has probably become critically dehydrated. I hope he's getting some good care at the vets, I know how terrifying the waiting is, we had to wait about 5 days with him in critical condition before he turned the corner. 

I'll be praying your pup responds to treatment and turns the corner really soon. Thinking of you all....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How scary! Good thoughts being sent your way. I wonder if it was some sort of poisoning. Antifreeze or something else.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, I had a similar scare with Scout when she was much younger. She was vomiting occasionally and severely dehydrated. I took her to the vet and they kept her overnight, gave her fluids, and drew some blood. Her white blood cell count was high and as sick as she was as fast as she was the vet decided that she had a virus. Luckily, she was much better in the morning after fluids. Of course, even though she was just past the last round of vaccines at her age their first inclination was to do a fast Parvo test (yeah, I panicked).

I understand blockage can also cause similar symptoms and it is a very severe problem. If Scout had not gotten better they would've started x-rays to see if something was there. If I remember right, not all things will show up on x-rays...

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

oh no, oh I'm so sorry... please know I'll pray for Sam and for your strength. Please let us know when you can.....


----------



## thebestthings (Dec 13, 2009)

*Sorry to Hear This !!*

Wow ,I was reading and happened upon Your Story,So sorry to hear about your Baby..... Any Up Dates Yet ?
Sammie's Mom


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey every one! Thanks for writing back and all the support. Well he is still at the Vet. We called about an hour ago,and they said to call back because they were treating him. When we were there yesterday,the vet said she's going to do an x-ray. She said they can only help with his symptoms,not treat it. I don't know if that's a good thing. They had a hard time finding a vein on him too because his circulation was low. They put him on IV fluids also. I don't know if he's still in the same condition still,but we are going to call back now.
And thanks again for your prayers and being supportive. I had went on Yahoo Answers also,and some one had the nerve to ask if I came online for a "pity party". I'm glad I found this website =)


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this about Sam I can only imagine how frightened and worried you are about him, I will keep him and you in my thoughts and prayers.

That comment on Yahoo was just plain nasty and cruel.

Please keep us updated on Sam when you have time.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hoping Sam has come round next time you call the vets, it sounds very scarey, we're thinking of you.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your puppy Sam. If it's dehydration they can hopefully treat that and hope the cause is treatable also. Looking forward to hearing some positive news.
'Pity Party'? Mm stay away from there!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope your puppy is on the improve, sound really very scary, at least Sam is in the best place to find some answers.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Check for Lyme or tic born illness. It can hit suddenly.

Maybe something he ate?

I hope your pup is ok. Please keep us posted. Scary.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey again. Well the vet called,my husband was on the phone with her. Sam will be staying the night again. She said they gave him about 3 things of IV fluid and he peed only a little bit! She said its not looking too good  But she said she is going to give him some medication to clean out his kidneys,and hope it helps. He's still lifeless just like he was yesterday. They did blood work and everything and still can't seem to know whats wrong. I hope he gets better soon. I don't think he has lyme disease or a tick. and we have been giving him Interceptor to prevent heartworm and parasites.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

JuJu, Hopefully your vet will communicate a bit better with you today. Insist on a differential diagnosis both so you have some clear idea of the possibilities and bc we have some really smart people on the forum if they are pointed in the right direction with medical issues. I'm worried about your sweet puppy, and so sorry to read this bad news. Could it be any kind of poison? Obstruction? Pancreatitus from kitty food or any other high fat food? The tick question makes sense to rule out Lyme Nephritis. I had a very sick dog who stumped the vets for a while, and it turned out to be a tick form of cat scratch fever. Canine influenza? Insist that the vet give you the results of your pup's CBC, and let us know.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear this... Again, different species but could it be an obstruction? When my cat got that sick and had those symptoms, it was an obstruction. It was foamy and did not show up on the xray. In the end, it was an hour and a half of exploratory surgery that found and fixed the problem. It was touch and for go a couple of days but she was young and had that going for her. Her kidneys also shut down so a lot of things sound the same. 

I also think it's really important that your vet is very open with you. Now is the time to ask, do you really trust your vet? If the answer is yes, there is no more you can do. I really hope your vet figures out what is going on with Sam and he can recover. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## BonnieM (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to read about your pup. I hope you get better news today!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Just wanted you to know that Sam continues to be in my thoughts and prayers. You all must be so scared. Please keep us updated


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I am so sorry and I truly hope Sam is ok. Please keep us updated on what's happening with your baby. (((hugs)))


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Sam. It's always terrifying to have a pet with serious medical issues, but even more so when they are babies. Did they say what might cause him not to pee after so much fluid? Is that just a sign of how dehydrated he was? It doesn't seem to me like your vet is giving you enough information. What are they considering as possible causes? I don't understand them saying that they can't treat the cause, just the symptoms. How can they say that without saying what the cause is? They need to figure out what is wrong before they can decide it can't be treated! It would make me think about finding another vet (if that is an option) if they said something like that to me without saying what was wrong. Is this a vet you have been to before, or is it a special emergency vet? If you have a regular vet you trust and this is the ER vet, I would call your regular vet and get him/her involved. It is really hard because we are emotionally vulnerable when things like this happen, but this is the time to be very pushy with the vet. I would demand answers. Are they doing more tests to try to figure out what is wrong? I hope that he starts to feel better and you get more answers today. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Maya's Mom said:


> What are they considering as possible causes? I don't understand them saying that they can't treat the cause, just the symptoms. How can they say that without saying what the cause is? They need to figure out what is wrong before they can decide it can't be treated! It would make me think about finding another vet (if that is an option) if they said something like that to me without saying what was wrong.


Unfortunately that is how vets operate (dogs can't tell you how they feel or what they got into). They have to treat the symptoms. They make a list of possible diagnoses and start with the most common (given the dog's age, breed, etc) and try to treat for that. If the dog doesn't get better, it is time to try something different. Much like the tv show 'House.' I was told when Scout was sick that I would never get the satisfaction of knowing what caused it, but they did fix her (and speculate that it was a virus).

--

We keep praying for your puppy over here.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

JuJu, You are Sam's advocate so it is up to you guys to push for answers. The tests must show some cause . if not poison or infection, then an injury, tumor , something.
I feel so bad for you and your poor puppy. I can imagine how frustrating it is.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

GoldenSail said:


> Unfortunately that is how vets operate (dogs can't tell you how they feel or what they got into). They have to treat the symptoms. They make a list of possible diagnoses and start with the most common (given the dog's age, breed, etc) and try to treat for that. If the dog doesn't get better, it is time to try something different. Much like the tv show 'House.' I was told when Scout was sick that I would never get the satisfaction of knowing what caused it, but they did fix her (and speculate that it was a virus).


That's what happened with Creed when he got so sick at the shows in Minneapolis-vomiting and bloody diarrhea. He was in ICU for 24 hours and then was better-go figure. They suspected doggy flu but had not seen any cases of it since it was not in their geographical area.

Diarrhea and vomiting are much worse with a puppy, much like a human child, they can go downhill so fast as they do not have the reserves an adult dog has.

You and your puppy are certainly in my thoughts-I hope that today he turns the corner.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I was just concerned because it sounded to me like the vet had given up trying to figure out what was wrong. It seems like they should be able to run tests to figure out what is going on, or at least rule out some causes to help determine what kinds of treatment will help. 



GoldenSail said:


> Unfortunately that is how vets operate (dogs can't tell you how they feel or what they got into). They have to treat the symptoms. They make a list of possible diagnoses and start with the most common (given the dog's age, breed, etc) and try to treat for that. If the dog doesn't get better, it is time to try something different. Much like the tv show 'House.' I was told when Scout was sick that I would never get the satisfaction of knowing what caused it, but they did fix her (and speculate that it was a virus).
> 
> --
> 
> We keep praying for your puppy over here.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Ah, there was diarhea? Did not see that. That is one symptom the kitty with obstruction did not have. Could this be parvo? I'm thinking not because they can test for that and they'd know for sure. Hmm. I hope your puppy is doing better!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry and distressed to read this thread. I'm thinking about Sam and hope he gets better.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I would really like to see bloodwork numbers on kidneys, and I'd also get a SNAP test to rule out Lyme Nephritis. If this infection caused severe dehydration and kidney issue (or was caused _by_ kidney issues), bloodwork would tell you where the kidneys are, which could be the key to the dog's long term survival.

Your vet does seem nonchalant...sometimes they don't want to go crazy with a person's money, but a CBC does seem in order.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Still thinking about you and hoping Sam is doing better....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Me too. I'm pretty nervous about your pup, and would love to hear everything is okay this morning!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Have you heard anything fromthe vet?


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Checking to see how Sam is doing today, and hoping the vets has some answers to what is making him so ill.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, gosh - no word yet? Have you gone to see him? Will they let you do that? I pray he's going to be alright.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Hope he improves and you get some news soon.

Lana


----------



## Cooper's Dad (Apr 29, 2009)

Parvo maybe?? sounds like a experience w ehad when i was growing up.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

So sorry to hear such bad news. There are so many things it could be. Did the vet what lab work was off? Must be BUN & Creatinine for sure since they suspect some kidney problems. But that cold be from being dehydrated. They did Xrays & didn't see anything on those? 
Any chance he got into something?
Hope they are able to find the problem & treat him.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey guys. Well my baby boy did not make it! =( when I wrote earlier saying they were giving him meds for his kidneys to clean them out they did not work! So he basically died from kidney failure. The vet said she is sure he might have drank antifreeze because all the symptoms he had were the ones an animal would get that drank antifreeze. But the thing is he is never near that! when he is outside he is either with me or my husband. I am so heartbroken! and I miss him so much! The vet said he was a fighter,and she didn't want to give up on him,but he was suffering! She called us around 8 pm to let us know there was nothing more she can do. When we got there, I just started crying when I seen his face =( I knew he was suffering! and i didn't want him to suffer anymore. He was breathing heavily,and was still unresponsive just the same way when we brought him in the first time. I can't get his face out of my head =( I have been crying at random times of the day just thinking about him. I miss him. His crate,his bowl with food and water are still out. And this morning when I woke up I just started crying because he's not here to bark in the morning to wake me up to take him out. I thought he was going to get better. I'm 22 years old and this was the first death I have dealt with my whole life! =( I miss you Sam! You're in a better place! R.I.P Baby boy! June 18,2009 - December 13,2009. I love you! and Miss you!


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

I am so, so sorry!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

I just found this thread, I am so sorry to hear about little Sam.

Hugs


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

I am so very sorry. I did not want to hear bad news. My thoughts are with you and your Sam.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

The antifreeze could have been in your grass, on the ground etc. You may not have known he found it. It does not take much to poison the dog. I feel so bad for you, pups shouldn't go to the bridge so young.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, I am so so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you-it is so difficult to lose them. It is amazing how quickly they manage to take over a big chunk of your heart in such a short time.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I just found this thread, I am so very, very sorry! I just don't know what to say to comfort you!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going your way. Losing a puppy is extremely hard, I know. He will always be in your heart.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so so sorry 
sleep well little one


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks guys. It means a lot. I miss him so much! It will just get better in time I guess =(


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Words can't express how sorry....


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I hope you won't wait too long to get another. It will help you get through this terrible time.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

JUJU said:


> Thanks guys. It means a lot. I miss him so much! It will just get better in time I guess =(


It will. Keep all of his things, if you have the urge to throw it all out because seeing it is too painful, put all the stuff in your attic or your basement. When you've had time to grieve, I hope that you may be able to use them in the future.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Poor little sweetheart.... godspeed little one. Antifreeze is so toxic and like someone else said, it only takes a wee bit in the yard, on the driveway, etc. Please know that we'll be here as you grieve. Hugs.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am so very sorry to hear of your loss.....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Was hoping to read better news when I got home from work....so sorry to hear about the loss of Sam....poor baby!!!


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry to hear your sad news!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

I've been following this thread and am so sorry for your loss. I agree...put his stuff aside (it's so hard seeing it right now). I thought my husband threw out all of Sampson's stuff, but when we got our new puppy, he brought out some of his old toys and it put a smile on my face that our newest puppy is now playing with the toys Sampson would play with. Hugs to you...it will get easier day by day. Take care!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry,that is devastating RIP sweet Sam and find some puppy friends to play with at the bridge free from pain.
My thoughts and prayers go with you and your family at this very sad time.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

oh no, I am sooo sorry to hear about beautiful little Sam. How terribly sad. I can't even express how sorry I am. 

big hugs to you,
Kris


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am very very sorry for your loss!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Sam.
RIP Sam


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks every one. We are planning on keeping his stuff,for when we get another pet,but we won't be getting one any time soon. I'm also going to make a little scrap book with his pictures to keep for memories of him. I found this little story that brought more tears to my eyes =(


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I am so very sorry. It is the hardest thing I have ever experienced to have to let a dog go. It does get better over time, but it is a slow, difficult process. You are in my prayers.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is so sad, I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I too, just found this thread, and as I read from the beginning...I was so hoping for a better outcome today. I am so terribly sorry for your loss. Such a sweet, beautiful little guy, and I know how sad you are, and missing him so much. My heart is so sad for you today. Sleep softly little Angel, and know that you are so loved.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Sam, he was way to young.
I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet little boy. You were way to young to go to the bridge but god must of had a purpose for you to come to him at such a young age.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am crying reading about your loss of sweet little Sam. I am so very sorry. Just so very sad. Please come here to talk about him as much as you want. He was so darling.


----------



## Dogsrule (Jun 28, 2009)

I am so sorry. It is so hard.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry you lost your little Sam, it is so painful. Thinking of you, and know your little angel will be pain free and running free with many of our beloved Goldens who will care for him.Hugs.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your baby. Know that we are all here for you. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh gosh, I'm so sorry. so long, Sam. I hope in time you'll be able to get another pupper.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss, Sam was a beautiful boy. Please take care of yourself during this very difficult time.

RIP Sam...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so so sorry for the loss of little Sam. Hopefully the scrapbook will help with some of the pain and one day you can look back and smile at the happy memories. My heart breaks for you. Dont blame yourself. Run Free Little Sam, you are so loved and missed.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey every thanks for all the support! But I can't help but blame my self and feel guilty! I am taking this harder than when my husband deployed to Iraq =( I miss Sam and can't stop thinking of him.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sam knew how much you loved him. Until you meet him again someday. Play hard at the bridge sweet Sam.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

JUJU said:


> Hey every thanks for all the support! But I can't help but blame my self and feel guilty! I am taking this harder than when my husband deployed to Iraq =( I miss Sam and can't stop thinking of him.


I am so sorry for your loss....you are in our thoughts

TRY not to blame yourself. Bad things happen sometimes for which you have no control over. You did everything you could for him.

So many of us here have been where you are now. We lost our first golden in January and it was simply the worst loss I have ever had to endure. Goldens are magic and they have a way of attaching themselves so close to our hearts in short amounts of time. Many people never have the opportunity to understand the depth of a relationship one can have with a golden. You are fortunate that you have had that chance even though it was only for a short time.

I hope that in time, you will find room in your heart for another golden and you will share him/her with us. It would be a wonderful way to honor Sam.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Gosh, I am so sorry. Don't blame yourself. We have a 12 week old puppy now. Going through the puppy phase again, I realize again, how much of a vacuum those little guys are. Bauer either has something in his mouth or is looking for something to put in his mouth. 

Your Sam was precious. It is hard losing them. It does get easier but it takes time. We lost Ruby 5 months ago. I think of her every day. Godspeed.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

Sucker For Gold said:


> I am so sorry for your loss....you are in our thoughts
> 
> TRY not to blame yourself. Bad things happen sometimes for which you have no control over. You did everything you could for him.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I really miss him I think of him all day long. And I would love to get another golden but not right now =( I think its just hard for me because he was my first pet. I put all his stuff in the basement to use when ever we get another pet. I'm also thinking of putting his little collar on our Christmas tree next to the ornaments to make it feel like he is still with us.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. That was what I was afraid of, especially this time of year. I can't imagine the pain you are feeling.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been reading this thread for a few days now, trying to figure out how to post.

I still can't. But here goes...

Of all the sad stories I read here on GRF, this is the kind that just tears me up the worst. It is just not supposed to happen like this.

I am really very sorry for your loss. I know it is very hard. I also think you should be proud of how well you are handling it.

You'll meet him again at the Bridge when the time comes!


----------



## usmcmueller (Feb 4, 2008)

JuJu - I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I had just found this thread, it sounds like your pup had about the same symptoms that Moose had when he had juvenile cellulitis. I went to 3 vets before I found one that could diagnose what was wrong with him. I couldn't imagine losing a pup at such a young age and having to see him suffer. Condolences from my wife, moose and myself.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

usmcmueller said:


> JuJu - I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I had just found this thread, it sounds like your pup had about the same symptoms that Moose had when he had juvenile cellulitis. I went to 3 vets before I found one that could diagnose what was wrong with him. I couldn't imagine losing a pup at such a young age and having to see him suffer. Condolences from my wife, moose and myself.


Thank you so much! Your Moose is very cute also.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I've been reading this thread for a few days now, trying to figure out how to post.
> 
> I still can't. But here goes...
> 
> ...



Thank you,but I don't think I am handling it well. I just start crying through out the day thinking of him. I know,it wasn't supposed to happen like this,I miss him so much it hurts. But thank you for writing and for your support.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am so sorry. I didn't know what to say either. This is beyond tragic. Cry all you need to. It's totally normal.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw your post in the Rainbow Bridge sub section. I am so sorry for your loss. We were all pulling for Sam. 

It is amazing how quickly they steal our hearts and become part of the family. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

JUJU said:


> I'm also thinking of putting his little collar on our Christmas tree next to the ornaments to make it feel like he is still with us.


I think that is a wonderful idea.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I keep thinking about your experience losing your pup, and it makes me so sad. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Marleysma (Oct 19, 2009)

JUJU, just read your post about Sam. So sorry for your loss-he was just beautiful. Thinking of you.


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I haven't been back on the forum after my last post & I was so sorry to have to read this. i am so sorry for your great loss. 
I know he knew you loved him & you definitely did all you could.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Just read this... So very very sorry for your loss.

Thoughts and prayers from all of us here.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

JuJu, I am sorry for the loss of your precious puppy. You mentioned that you are 22 and this is your first real experience with death. You ARE doing a very good job, and should be proud of yourself. You are also doing the smartest thing in the world to help your heart by coming here and opening up... when you lose someone important in your life, dog or human, it is so healing to share your thoughts and memories and to let others validate your pain and loss. Allow yourself to feel and keep coming here when you need to vent. The people here are so kind and compassionate. It is a valuable resource to have all these folks on your side, people who understand it was not "just a dog" and who don't think you should 'be over it' by now.

I have had my share of loss in life and I have learned that as long as we feel love for the people and pets we have lost, they are always with us, we are never truly separated from them because they become a part of who you are. Keep moving forward, it will become more bearable.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Candy and I are so sorry to hear about your loss.Sam was adorable and he'll be missed. Remember you did all you can do , and he's NOT suffering anymore. Sam sees you everyday. God bless you and thank you for sharing your sadness.


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

My husband could'nt even bear to read your story, it would have upset him too much. But we beleive he is now in a beautiful place, far better than this one and one day you will be reunited with him.

So sad, but time will help make each week/month a little easier for you, and like everyone on this forum, we all hope you recover from your loss. 

God bless little Sam.


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

i have just fouind this thread im devistated for you
Ann


----------

